# Betta Breeding?? Help!!



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey, I recently decided to breed my fighting fish so I set up a ten gallon tank w/ a sponge filter and a heater. I set the tank to 25 degree and put in the male first. i let him see the female and the next day, he started to build a bubble nest. afterwards, i let the female betta into the tank and she started to show off vertical stripes. her stomach is super big right now and after a day or so, i saw them under the bubble nest, trying to spawn. the problem is that the male keeps letting the female slip out during the embrace. while he is forming the n shape, the female is looking at him pretty much wondering why am i not laying my eggs. 

can someone tell me what to do? i tried keeping them together for another day put in the morning, i found him torn up while the female keeps staying under the bubble, nibbling at the bubble nest every now and then. her stomach is still big and she still won't eat. keeps chucking out the pellet. i think she didn't have any room b/c of the eggs. don't want her to starve to death b/c of the eggs not being released.


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

I've had a few bettas that just weren't good at it lol, you know like some of us men aren't good at it haha. Sometimes if given time and several shots at it they'll get the job done, as long as the female Is still willing, it helps if he girl is experienced, but if you're new to it she probably is too. If the female doesn't use the eggs, she may dump them somewhere else in the tank if she thinks the opportunity is gone, I've had that happen once, looks like a pile of white oatmeal lol. Shouldn't worry about starving, that takes a while to happen.


----------

